# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  ideas for pedestrian detection on blind driveways

## wozzzzza

looking for ways for motorists exiting a blind driveway to know if there are cyclists or pedestrians coming.  we have a block fence 1.6m high and a fairly busy footpath on the other side and wanting to know ways for motorists exiting to know if pedestrians are coming.
thought about those mirrors but wondering if there are any other devices around??

----------


## Bros

I doubt there is an easy way other then the tenants going slow and watching. I have never had a problem with pedestrians but when exiting unit blocks with parallel parking on the street you have to try and look down the street to see if any cars are coming then slowly going on the street. This can be stuffed up with a van parked down the street.

----------


## r3nov8or

Sensors for flashing lights? May help, but it is the driver's accountability, so they shouldn't rely on anything except their eyes. Those convex mirrors do help, but I find judging the distance of others a bit hit and miss, but a longer wait is better safe than sorry. I guess the mirrors also help the pedestrian if they wish to be watchful (and not in their smartphone) 
Does the fence need to be 'that' high? Maybe lower it a couple of metres either side of the driveway

----------


## Whitey66

Maybe a sign for the people in cars exiting that reads "Stop and sound horn before exiting - look for pedestrians" ?

----------


## ForeverYoung

The mirrors work for drivers I have found, and can be a visual warning for the pedestrians if they notice them. 
Only other thing I can think of is remove the block wall  :Smilie: 
Or, can you remove a block here and there so it isn't solid - say at the driver's vision level?

----------


## Jon

As a driver, cyclist and pedestrian, when I see one of those mirrors it warns me that there could be something around that blind corner and I am extra careful.  They are ugly but a good visual warning - to those who are observant and take note.

----------


## havabeer

cheap @@@@ batter & wifi security camera that you can bring up on your phone. 
or one of those motion detecting frogs that ribbit as you walk past on either side of the driveway

----------


## cyclic

Any sort of traffic stopper to catch the drivers eye and make them proceed slowly will work. 
I have already put up a pic of a delightful traffic stopper but the mods removed her. :Yikes2:

----------


## John2b

I thought the "boof dabump dabump" noise made as bumper hits, then the first and second wheel goes over is a pretty good detector of an unseen pedestrian; although I guess it could also be an animal.

----------

